
Show HN: A real world Web app for 30 minutes: Spring Data REST and ReactJS - ipselon
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ag57pjaW9F8
======
swinghu
I haved a try for sdr-bootstrap-prepack,however that it need install Java
1.8...

------
gravypod
I would feel bad for anyone who had to come back and maintain that down the
line.

So much autogenerated code, so many complicated stacks/libraries, so many
annotation and magical things that happen without you knowing.

